

How a movie changed one man’s vision forever - wallflower
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120719-awoken-from-a-2d-world/all

======
durzagott
Here in the UK I get:

"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee."

~~~
bcraven
[http://www.bbc.com.nyud.net/future/story/20120719-awoken-
fro...](http://www.bbc.com.nyud.net/future/story/20120719-awoken-
from-a-2d-world/all)

Using the nyud.net Coral Content mirror.

